

Functors, Applicatives and Monads in Pictures - in Clojure - dragandj
http://fluokitten.uncomplicate.org/articles/functors_applicatives_monads_in_pictures.html

======
kailuowang
Interesting follow up. As a side note, Scala only has Functor and Monad
implemented for collections and Option - namely the map function (Functor) and
flatmap function (Monad)

